# Desperate times call for desperate measures



## tiking

OK fellows. Have not posted anything armor related in such a long time. So this is my latest acquisition. I had intended this little dio to be a IOF dio but decided to go for the 'different' approach, as always. Yep. For those who know me, it will not come to a surprise. As my middle name is exactly that. Anyways,this scene represents a Libyan resistance fighter firing at Gaddafi's last loyal militant forces, somewhere down the streets of Tripoli.



'Anything Goes', is the name of this diorama. I got the idea from the pic someone had posted a long time ago. When I saw 

it I knew I wanted to model it someway and somehow, my way. It just shows that anything is possible, although not very practical; it just shows that anything can be used to their advantage at any time when the need arises.



The longest and most strenuous part of this diorama was putting this figure together. First, I like the thank Bassam I. Mansour, for his suggest about using different body parts from different kits. One kit he suggested was, "Charlie on the left" from Master Box, Vietnam figure kit as a start. So thatäs what I did. The other kit I used was a body part(torso) taken from the Meng Hi lux kit, which included a one figure, if I remember right.I am no figure builder pro nor am I a figure painter pro. 



So this was a project with lots of miss and hits. But I keep telling myself, that I will improve. Just needs more and lots more practice. But so far, I am happy with the results. I also noticed some areas on the figure that needs some touch-ups of paint and also some toning down. So, yes, I do notice it and it will be rectified.



So I hope you like the completed dio, aside from the figure not being up to standard.



Here is the pic that inspired me to build my version:














---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Alien

Wow :thumbsup: Amazing work as usual.

What scale is the diorama??

And, I do love that shopping trolley.

Where did you get the traffic cones?? I am looking for some.

Alien


----------



## tiking

Alien said:


> Wow :thumbsup: Amazing work as usual.
> 
> What scale is the diorama??
> 
> And, I do love that shopping trolley.
> 
> Where did you get the traffic cones?? I am looking for some.
> 
> Alien


Thanks. The scale is 1/35. Here are some links to some cones I found:


http://www.panzerfux.de/Sort-by-nat...article&ProdNr=ACA-A096&t=171&c=19316&p=19316

http://www.panzerfux.de/Sort-by-nat...article&ProdNr=ACA-A097&t=171&c=19316&p=19316

http://www.bnamodelworld.com/scenics-diorama-street-road-accessories-mig-productions-mig-mp35277

http://www.luckymodel.com/scale.aspx?item_no=MIG-MP35277


----------



## Alien

Wonderful. Thanks for the cone info..

Alien


----------



## tiking

Welcome.


----------



## Jafo

nicely done.


----------



## John P

Excellent!


----------



## tiking

Thank you for looking.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Very well done and it's certainly a different subject!


----------



## tiking

Thank you .


----------



## BOXIE

Totally awesome.You do some fine work.


----------



## tiking

BOXIE said:


> Totally awesome.You do some fine work.


Thank you Boxie.


----------



## hal9001

Now THAT is an improvised hard stand! I like the brick ballast. Great job as usual!! One can never know what to expect from you, but we all know it will be something fantastic. And this is. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Carl-


----------



## Heafus

You say you are not a pro, but that looks pro to me. I can only dream of doing something that awesome looking. Good job.


----------



## tiking

Thanks for the response fellows.


----------



## shaws1777

Reminds me of the 1990 riots in LA.


----------



## tiking

Really? I guess I missed the guy with a machine gun on a shopping cart.


----------



## Dr. Brad

Sorry to post so late on this, but man, that is amazing! I'd ask you how you did it, but that would take so long, since you've obviously mastered to many skills and techniques required to build this.


----------



## tiking

Dr. Brad said:


> Sorry to post so late on this, but man, that is amazing! I'd ask you how you did it, but that would take so long, since you've obviously mastered to many skills and techniques required to build this.


Thanks Brad. Are you referring to the diorama as a whole or a particular thing?


----------



## hayabusafmw

Kick A** work. This is some insane work of art


----------



## tiking

Thanks for dropping in.


----------

